# Vortex Viper Rifle Scope



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Considering selling my Viper HS 4-16x44.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex...f-scopes.html?_iv_code=VX-RS-4-16x44-VHS-4305

It's the middle option - the VHS-4305 with the Deadhold BDC.

Not sure on price honestly. Open to offers in PM if it's what you are after. It's only been on one rifle and not used a ton, just considering tearing the rifle down and doing something different.

Thanks,


----------

